# Power of the microchip



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Received this e-mail from our shelter last night...



> Roy was brought in to the shelter after a friend of a volunteer found him on the street. We scanned him and discovered a microchip. I found the chip company online and called them. Discovered his name was listed as Roy, and his mom's name and phone number. I called the mom and left her a message, sent her a text, and found her on Facebook and messaged her there too. She called me back a couple of hours later and was shocked we had him. Roy went missing four years ago when she was bringing things into her home and he ran out the door. She spent weeks looking for him and a year going to the humane society checking the dead cats that had been brought in, until she finally gave up. She never got a different cat, saying she felt she was not worthy. She is ecstatic that he has been found and he is not injured. She is currently on a business trip but will be back on Sunday. She will contact me to pick him up as soon as she can. Roy is very lucky he is microchipped.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

How heartwarming!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

What a wonderful post and such a happy ending for both Roy and his mom  
Would love to see their reunion


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Fantastic! I wonder where he was for the past four years?


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow gone for 4 years! So glad he will be reunited with his family


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

AWESOME! I hope a video is made of the reunion! :thumbup:


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! He was gone for four years! My Otis ran away and was gone for four months, and I was sure he was a goner!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Just as a little follow up to the story, here is the pic of the reunion. Roy's/Tony's owners gave permission to post their picture on the internet on our website and Facebook page, so I think they would be ok with me posting it here.

The microchip info listed the cat's name as Roy, but he had been renamed Tony without the chip data being updated. But regardless of his name, the microchip worked!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwwww...that's so Heart Warming!
Thanks Jeff, for sharing the reunion! 
S.


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

This story warmed my heart - how was it for you to see the reunion? I cannot imagine what the owner must be feeling when she reunited with Roy/Tony?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

WOW. Thanks for sharing this story - it just made my week.


----------

